# سمات الشخصية المسيحية والتحديات العملية



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2011)

*   سمات الشخصية المسيحية*

* والتحديات العملية*

أبونا أندراوس
​ ​   
​ 1-* الأمانة*​ ​ ​ هي من أكثر الأشياء التي كان يتسم بها الإنسان المسيحي. الآن يوجد  مفاهيم غريبة عن فكرنا المسيحي تعوقنا مثلما حدث مع سليمان الحكيم عندما  وجد أن الشرير تطول أيام شره وكانت النهاية اكتشافه أنه  ” باطل الأباطيل  الكل باطل” (جا  1 :  2) “نعما أيها العبد الصالح والآمين كنت أمينا في  القليل فأقيمك على الكثير” (مت  25 :  21). لابد أن نتعود على الأمانة في  الأشياء الصغيرة لكي نكون أمناء في إيماننا.​ ​ لابد أن نتحلى بالأمانة في حياتنا و في عشورنا وغيرها، لأن الأمانة هي التي تحقق الطموحات و توصلنا إلى الملكوت.​ 
​ ​ *2- التوازن*​ ​ ​ ” أعط ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله ” (مت  22 :  21). كثرة النجاحات  أحيانا يبعِد الإنسان عن الله، و أحيانا يفقده السلام ويُصِيب الإنسان  بالتعب. لذلك لابد أن نتعلم كيفية تحقيق توازن في حياتنا: أن أُعْطِ الله  حقه و ن تكون علاقتي به محفوظة.​ 
​ ​ *3-* *حياه الشكر والقناعة*​ ​ ​ من المهم أن يكون لدينا طموحات و لابد أن نكون شخصيات مجاهدة لأجل تحقيق الطموحات، و لكن شاكرين.​ ​ لابد أن نكون متميزين و ذلك سيكون عن طريق الجهاد. لا يوجد شخصيات مجاهدة و أمينة مع الله و خذلها الرب​ 
​ ​ *4- الجهاد الروحي 
*​ ​ ​ المقاومة حتى الدم لنصل إلى الملكوت.التمتع بثمار الروح القدس تحتاج جهاد و تعمق بعلاقتنا بالله و الامتلاء بالروح القدس.​ 
​ 
​ ​ *5- الشجاعة*​ ​ ​ لابد أن نرِّبي في أنفسنا شخصية شُجاعة و قوية.​ ​ *مثال : *الثلاث فتية و دانيال و بولس الرسول و يوحنا المعمدان.​ ​ لا يوجد وَسَطِيَّة في بعض الأمور لذلك نحتاج “أن نرفض الباطل و نقول نعم للحق”​ 
​ ​ ​ ​ *6- الطهارة 
*​ ​ ​ الطاهر هو القوي. هو الذي سيحفظ إيمانه و يدخل الملكوت.​ ​ *مثال : *مار جرجس الشهيد ” من يفقد طهارته يكون سهل عليه أن يفقد إيمانه “.​ ​ الآن يُعاني البعض من الإدمان الجنسي الذي يؤثر نفسيًّا و عضويًّا على الإنسان، و يحتاج إلى طرق علاجية مثله مثل إدمان المخدرات.​ ​ بدون الطهارة و القداسة لا نرى الله. و هو موضوع يبدأ من الطفولة إلى  الموت. و من أكثر الأشياء التي تصب غضب الله على الإنسان هي النجاسة.​ ​ *مثال : *حريق سدوم و عمورة . العلاج ليس الانعزال إنما السلوك بحسب الوصية.​ 
​ ​ *7- الإيمان*​ ​ ​ التيار الإلحادي و العقائدي أصبح قوي جدا. لذلك لابد أن نعرف إيماننا و نعيشه ونتمتع به.​ ​ لابد أن نعرف فائدته وذلك عن طريق الدراسة و البحث والسؤال عن المعرفة.​ ​ إننا أبناء الله لذا لابد أن نعيش كأبناء لله، نشعر بإمكانياته. لابد أن  نعيش حياة إيمانية فعلية لا شكلية. لابد أن نشعر بالأمجاد والسلطان الذي  أعطاه الله لنا.​ ​ الذي ذاق الله يقف إلى الموت ” ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب” (مز  34 :  8)​ ​ لا يوجد أحد بلا خطية. داود ذاته سقط “الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا “، و لكن  هناك فرق بين السقوط في الخطية والتمتع بالعيش في الخطية. “الصِّدِّيق يخطئ  سبع مرات في اليوم ويقوم” (ام  24 :  16). لابد أن نحيا حياة التوبة  باستمرار.​ ​ 8- *البعد عن الكآبة والتحلي بالفرح*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (22 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع بجد هايل وهى دى تعاليم المسيحيه​​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يوليو 2011)

> 6- الطهارة
> الطاهر هو القوي. هو الذي سيحفظ إيمانه و يدخل الملكوت.
> مثال : مار جرجس الشهيد ” من يفقد طهارته يكون سهل عليه أن يفقد إيمانه “.
> الآن يُعاني البعض من الإدمان الجنسي الذي يؤثر نفسيًّا و عضويًّا على الإنسان، و يحتاج إلى طرق علاجية مثله مثل إدمان المخدرات.
> ...



موضوع بجد حلوووووووووووووووو جدا جدا 
و بجد مفيد جدا 
ياريت كل الناس تقراه و تعرف قد ايه تعاليمنا جميلة
ربنا يباركك و يعوضك 
اذكرني في صلاتك​


----------



## Samir poet (22 يوليو 2011)

بجداااااااااااااااااااااااا
معلومات رائعة


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> بجداااااااااااااااااااااااا
> معلومات رائعة


*شكراا جداا
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *موضوع بجد هايل وهى دى تعاليم المسيحيه​​*


شكراا جداا يسوع يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2011)

moky قال:


> موضوع بجد حلوووووووووووووووو جدا جدا
> و بجد مفيد جدا
> ياريت كل الناس تقراه و تعرف قد ايه تعاليمنا جميلة
> ربنا يباركك و يعوضك
> اذكرني في صلاتك​


شكرااا جداا
يسوع يفرح قلبك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد*
*شكرا ليك استاذي*
*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2011)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2011)

*مرور جميل جدااا
شكراااا
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2011)

* 
شكراااا
للمرور الراائع
ربنا يباركك*​


----------

